# How to Identify REAL Malaysian Trumpet Snails



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

I have a 120 Gallon Planted tank, I am planning to add MTS as a clean up crew and to aerate the gravel.

Is this a good idea? 

How to identify true MTS who doesn't harm plants?

Please advise.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Adding MTS is a fine idea.

What do you mean identify "real MTS"? As opposed to "fake" ones? 

I don't think there are any other commonly encountered snails in the aquarium hobby that look like MTS.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you look closely, you'll notice that some of their beards are actually fake. 

Like Darkblade said... Never heard of any snail that looked like MTS other than MTS.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

lolz
thanks for the replies guys.....
I was confused because when I looked online the pictures were of snails with a brighter color and with tiny spots all over....but when I went to the nearest LFS the snails were all dark without spots....though the shape was the same...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

There are different varities of them, mostly colouration of their shells, but they all look similar in appearance and as mentioned, are pretty easy to distinguish from other snails.

Here are two examples:

Most common colouration:









More colourful:


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Chris S said:


> There are different varities of them, mostly colouration of their shells, but they all look similar in appearance and as mentioned, are pretty easy to distinguish from other snails.
> 
> Here are two examples:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for posting the pictures Chris....
I never see the 2nd one is Stores where can I get them?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have ones like in the second picture (and also the ones in the first picture). I believe I got them from Menagerie Pet Shop, but I'm unsure as to whether they still have any.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I also have ones like the second picture, and I'm at markham rd and lawrence too, but too bad someone is coming over tomorrow to get a few hundred from me if I have any left I'll let you know.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

That would be awesome.
I appreciate that....
Thanks



coldmantis said:


> I also have ones like the second picture, and I'm at markham rd and lawrence too, but too bad someone is coming over tomorrow to get a few hundred from me if I have any left I'll let you know.


----------



## rhstranger (Dec 23, 2010)

I also have the 2nd pic ones, as well as a dark brown shelled variant. Love em.
Anything that helps with the clean up is A-OK in my books.


----------



## Storm (Feb 21, 2011)

I have the ones in the second picture as well. My favorite thing about them is that they don't come out in the light. They are like an after hours clean up crew. In my 120 gal Geo tank they hide in the sand all day until the lights are out. Glass never has a spot of algae on it


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I have both kinds, and anybody who wants some is welcome to some free.

W


----------

